# Opinion on Ubers usage maps



## unewsman (Apr 9, 2014)

Uber releases useage maps to celebrate 100 cities.

http://qz.com/202187/ubers-usage-maps-are-a-handy-tool-for-finding-the-worlds-rich-young-people/


----------



## GuitarJunkie (Apr 10, 2014)

Is that where my 15% change in commission went? To pay for graphic designers?


----------



## smoothOP (Apr 10, 2014)

Sleek, cool, and a touch aristocratic I say.


----------



## Seinfeld (Apr 11, 2014)

I got a link to the Uber celebration page from e-mail. From driving people around San Diego I have learned where the concentrations of Uber customers are. The two biggest targets are downtown and pacific beach. If you are having a good day you are just going back and fourth between the two. There is some interesting demographic info to be had here. I think that Ubers marketing strategies should be taken into consideration. Their referral program/word of mouth is probably the biggest strategy. And yes the biggest users are people who are partying/out for entertainment. To have that luxury, to pay someone to drive you around, it consumes a certain demographic. 

The article says ""What the cities would look like without poor or old people". I suppose that's somewhat true. Then again in San Diego, the old people have the highest concentration in La Jolla, and it's also the richest area.


----------



## jakeV (Apr 10, 2014)

I doubt these maps are actually created by statistics right? I know they looked at the usage to make them but I can't imagine they have a program where the output is those exact renderings.


----------



## UberXNash (Apr 15, 2014)

I believe it's probably based on driver tracking, whether there are passengers or not.


----------



## smoothOP (Apr 10, 2014)

I think Jake is right, they have taken a map that is generated from their system and a graphic designer has used illustrator to make it spiffy.


----------



## remy (Apr 17, 2014)

smoothOP said:


> I think Jake is right, they have taken a map that is generated from their system and a graphic designer has used illustrator to make it spiffy.


Yup and graphic designer got paid 20% commission and got UBER credits for rides.


----------

